# Blown door speaker -- Options?



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys,

My passenger door speaker has blown and I'm going to replace it, but.. not sure what with!?

It's a non-Bose setup, but I was thinking of replacing both door speakers with Bose ones. Do the MK1 bose door speakers fit? Is it worth looking at aftermarket?

Cheers


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I Had this on the drivers side in my last non Bose tt. If it happened again then I would definately go after market. You will get 2 far better aftermarket speakers for the price of 1 oem if labour isn't taken in to account


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> I Had this on the drivers side in my last non Bose tt. If it happened again then I would definately go after market. You will get 2 far better aftermarket speakers for the price of 1 oem if labour isn't taken in to account


Money and labour aside... I'm torn between a pair of Bose or aftermarket [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Bose speakers are only marginally better than non Bose oem speakers. I certainly wouldn't pay a premium for Bose if given the choice.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Replacing non-bose by bose isn't wise. The non-bose large doorspeakers produce low and mid frequencies. The large bose speakers produce just the low frequencies. For the mids an additional smaller speaker is required. It's behind that smaller speaker grille.

Your standard amplifier won't be capable of driving them both. So get an dirt cheap original speaker or go after market. Beware that the seal between the door and the speaker has to be water tight. Else you'll introduce a water leak. And preferably you need some sort of adapter to bring the speaker closer to the speaker grille in the door. That will improve the sound experience.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Replacing non-bose by bose isn't wise. The non-bose large doorspeakers produce low and mid frequencies. The large bose speakers produce just the low frequencies. For the mids an additional smaller speaker is required. It's behind that smaller speaker grille.


Yes, I was thinking of removing the stock door speakers and replacing with the smaller Bose drivers just above them. I don't need base, I have a sub in the boot. Might have a little play around and see what I can do.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > Replacing non-bose by bose isn't wise. The non-bose large doorspeakers produce low and mid frequencies. The large bose speakers produce just the low frequencies. For the mids an additional smaller speaker is required. It's behind that smaller speaker grille.
> ...


Sounds feasible, I would have thought you could pick up bose speakers at a tidy price off someone so may as well go bose if no difference in price.

Only thing I would point out is the bose system has a number of speakers placed at certain positions in the cabin such as in middle of dash by windscreen. This would be a=to achieve the correct sound effect.

8)


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Only thing I would point out is the bose system has a number of speakers placed at certain positions in the cabin such as in middle of dash by windscreen. This would be a=to achieve the correct sound effect.
> 
> 8)


Yeah, a good point. I'm using the stock amp so I can't go fitting any extra speakers. I have a second amp running a sub in the boot so I dont really need any low frequency drivers, which is why I was toying with the idea of replacing the larger door speakers and fitting the smaller Bose ones just above them instead.

I think the system sounds good as it is, and this has only come about as I have 1 blown door speaker. I tend to do things like this all the time... if something breaks, I look at that other options are available to improve over stock, but with stock where possible.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

barry_m2 said:


> Yes, I was thinking of removing the stock door speakers and replacing with the smaller Bose drivers just above them. I don't need base, I have a sub in the boot. Might have a little play around and see what I can do.


You'd have to test if that brings a balanced sound output. I suspect you'll be lacking in the upper bass area. Those smaller speakers won't do much in that region. The sub in the back may not cover it as it's way in the back. Lower frequencies spread easier.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> You'd have to test if that brings a balanced sound output. I suspect you'll be lacking in the upper bass area. Those smaller speakers won't do much in that region. The sub in the back may not cover it as it's way in the back. Lower frequencies spread easier.


Quite right, and I'm wandering if the larger drivers in the rear will give me that better spread.

Sub in the boot, upper base taken care of by the rears, and the smaller drivers in the doors. It'll be a good test anyway.

I used to go all out on audio installs in previous cars. Do my own custom boot builds, modify door cards etc... but with this one I'm not going to, I just want to get a good crisp clear sound as best I can with the stock setup (+ my sub  )

I used to go to SPL Competitions, sound-off's and stuff back in the late 90's early 00's. Not to compete, just to watch and nick ideas


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah.... that remark about upper bass raised another question: from which frequency upwards is sound placement becoming a topic? As you may be aware, the lower bass has no direction. Human hearing can not determine where it's coming from. But as the frequency increases, the sound becomes directional: hence the tweeters in the dash and the mid-tones speaker in the dash. It adds to the sound stage in front of you. How much from the rear do you want?

You should also be aware that if you have the 5 channel set up (then you have the centre speaker installed), Audi has tweaked the digital amplifier to put the driver 'centre' in the sound stage.

Moving too much of the speaker input to the rear could/will upset the tweaking Audi has done.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > Replacing non-bose by bose isn't wise. The non-bose large doorspeakers produce low and mid frequencies. The large bose speakers produce just the low frequencies. For the mids an additional smaller speaker is required. It's behind that smaller speaker grille.
> ...


Hi Barry,

Non-Bose setup here like you. Curious to know what you've decided as my drivers side speaker's bass is now rattling... Did you decide to replace both with BOSE speakers? Reason I ask is I'd be interested in your working front door speaker as I presume it will fit my driver side door? Any idea how much Audi charge for an OEM speaker?

Anyway let me know as may be interested in your working speaker if you decide to rip them out and upgrade to BOSE. 

PS - If anyone else reading this has a spare Non-Bose front mk2 TT speaker they'd sell please let me know. :mrgreen:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the standard speaker will cost between 15 and 20 quid. Phone the parts man @ your dealer and find out


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

TT-driver said:


> I think the standard speaker will cost between 15 and 20 quid. Phone the parts man @ your dealer and find out


Out of interest, do you/anybody know what brand the OEM speakers are?

I must be the only person in the world happy with my standard TT setup, coming from a business BMW system it feels like heaven!! That didn't even have rear door speakers or any around the front dash! just two in the front door cards which were the same size as a Walkers crisp and some awful 6x9 types in the parcel shelf that made next to no noise!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Of course someone does. The TT forum doesn't rest until we know everything about our cars. :lol:

The brand is Faital.

The standard set up is not bad. But is has room for improvement. Only thing is: most people use different standards when it comes to good or bad sound quality. 
I think my professional studio AKG K712Pro headphones are good. And the sound in the TT doesn't come close to it. 
Some say these AKG K712Pro are just mediocre. So I guess it's like they say: how long is a piece of string?


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> Of course someone does. The TT forum doesn't rest until we know everything about our cars. :lol:
> 
> The brand is Faital.
> 
> ...


If I could replicate the sound of my AKG K7XX headphones in the Audi I'd likely cream my pants.


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

TT-driver said:


> Of course someone does. The TT forum doesn't rest until we know everything about our cars. :lol:
> 
> The brand is Faital.
> 
> ...


Thanks TT Driver appreciate the info, can't say I have heard of them but I have never been up to speed with ICE. I do however like my headphones - AKG are fairly good certainly a very under rated headphone. I currently have Audio Technica M50X and they are fantastic and also have a knocking about set (Cowin E7) got them on offer at Amazon for circa GBP40 which are great!

Anyway I don't want to stray too far off the OP's topic!

LT


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Even if you were up to speed with ICE, you probably still wouldn't know Faital as a brand. When I explored the brand a couple of years ago, they had some web pages designated to designing and manufacturing speakers for car brands.

The funny detail: even the Audi TT Bose tweeters are actually produced by Faital.

Here you see that Faital produces 2 different specifications for one and the same car. The standard version with not much sparkle in the sound and the Bose version with much more sparkle. (and less mid tones, thus a higher cross over frequency)

Remarkable that my headphones remark resonated with you guys (pun intended)


----------

